# New Stand



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

@Jason, Thanks for the stand










Thanks for looking

Paul D


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool watch Paul...Is it a stopwatch as well?

PS your welcome.

Jason


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paul,

That's a Timex?







Wow! Nice watch.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Yes a bit of a different Timex. It's really a stopwatch, by sliding the button it stops the watch! it will reset the second hand to zero. If the second hand is stopped, the watch is not running.

Paul D


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That's very unusual and very desirable Paul, at least by a Timex fan (me).


----------

